# Tiling a Shower Shelf/Cubby



## pwhoolboom (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a little torn on how to tile this area.  Do the grout lines go on the outside of the box (on the wall)?  Or do I run the wall tiles over the cubby tiles and have the grout lines inside the box?  

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 12, 2008)

Grout lines inside box. Looks better. I would do a diagonal pattern on the inside of the back of the box, just for fun. 

Also a boarder tile at the roof and wall seam will look good.
Have fun with it..you went this far.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input inspectorD!

Yeah I think I will get creative with it...I was going to use the floor tiles to do the back of the box...


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 13, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> Thanks for the input inspectorD!
> 
> Yeah I think I will get creative with it...I was going to use the floor tiles to do the back of the box...




I did another one today with a hatband liner running through the box, I have to get pics of that one next week.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 13, 2008)

Just what I was thinking, only the grout line is outside with tile so you do not see the unfinished edge. 
With natural stone I like to hide it and keep it inside. 
Jmho.


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 13, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Just what I was thinking, only the grout line is outside with tile so you do not see the unfinished edge.
> With natural stone I like to hide it and keep it inside.
> Jmho.



I try to keep the tile over lapped so water always runs over the edge, grout lines in a box scare me a bit so the less the better (btw...thats a bullnose, its finished). I found a nice blade for the wet saw that finishes the edges the same as a bullnose for only $140 ! Thats a nice look also when dealing with stone


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 13, 2008)

TileGuy,

What is a hatband liner?


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 13, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> TileGuy,
> 
> What is a hatband liner?




I found this picture by searching google. Ill post a pic of the one I just finished monday night so you can see it in the niche


----------

